# Show me your mk5 Gti trunk set up



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

need some ideas?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## guerilla_zoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Still need to finish the false floor, but this is whats underneath


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice keep the pics coming, looking for setups with the spare tire because i daily my car :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Why don't you start by looking in here....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4016771-show-me-your-trunk


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

depending on the extent of your research you may already know not to go manual or v1 if you intend to keep your spare. way too much going on under the floor to comfortably fit everything and still have access.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

vadubster said:


> depending on the extent of your research you may already know not to go manual or v1 if you intend to keep your spare. way too much going on under the floor to comfortably fit everything and still have access.


I beg to differ...


MKV Air Lift Install by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr


MKV Air Lift Install by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yea I'm most likely going with v2


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I beg to differ...
> 
> Well done sir. I guess the difference between yours and mine is I am running the 5 gal skinny and 2 comps. Therefore I had to put my tank on tracks to slide back to access my spare.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

vadubster said:


> DoctorDoctor said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ...
> ...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Check out rat4life Flickr, he and I set up systems with spares very similar, but you can fit it with any system configuration as long as you're crafty. I have spare, dual 480s, and an optima yellow top in my hatch. I looked but I don't have any photos online apparently


----------



## Innovate (Feb 1, 2010)

Not true, I did my install with V1 and kept my spare. Rat4life has plenty of installs with V1 as well.


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rat4life's flicker deffinetly hase a lot of good pics thanks. Anybody have suggestions for reducing compressor vibrations and noise?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Read my two build threads, i give explanations as to everything i do in there and when running all 3 of my compressors it is silent :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5238122-A-very-technical-build
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5585113-A-very-technical-build-PART-II


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Read my two build threads, i give explanations as to everything i do in there and when running all 3 of my compressors it is silent :thumbup:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5238122-A-very-technical-build
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5585113-A-very-technical-build-PART-II


thanks, your builds are definitely what i needed, awesome thred!! :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Mk5Gti720 said:


> thanks, your builds are definitely what i needed, awesome thred!! :beer:


You're welcome :thumbup: I tried to include all the information there so i didn't have to type it out for everybody who had questions


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

My MK6 but its the same:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Heres mine, its a firs time attempt that my best friend and I did, could use some cleaning up over winter though


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

The hard lines and wood looks good Alex. Is that an old school switch box I spy on the center console? Lol


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

When I had my mk5....

Most current










Without anything mounted. Had the comp on one side and the manifold on the other










A previous setup with analog










And before that. My very first setup


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

some nice setups in here, i'm definitely going v2.


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

:thumbup:Agreed!


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

does anyone have any pictures of how they ran their air lines to the outside of the car? i'm thinking of going through the rubber grommets in the spare wheel well but i'm not sure what's under there (gas tank, exhaust, etc). also i want to keep my spare if possible.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

alexislow said:


> does anyone have any pictures of how they ran their air lines to the outside of the car? i'm thinking of going through the rubber grommets in the spare wheel well but i'm not sure what's under there (gas tank, exhaust, etc). also i want to keep my spare if possible.


Ran mine through the rubber grommets


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

alexislow said:


> does anyone have any pictures of how they ran their air lines to the outside of the car? i'm thinking of going through the rubber grommets in the spare wheel well but i'm not sure what's under there (gas tank, exhaust, etc). also i want to keep my spare if possible.


I ran mine through the rubber grommets on both sides of the spare tire well. All you need to do is slip a coat hanger an the air line through. Then I routed my rears along the rear control arm directly to the bags and the fronts alongside the udner carriage(and under the plastic protector if I could) upfront into the fender well

Dom- It is:laugh:, it works for now since I got it for free but I plan on fixing my setup and a new switchbox is on my list:beer:


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

bump


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Mk5Gti720 said:


> Bump


 What are you bumping for? Lots of people have answered all of your questions haven't they?


----------



## Mk5Gti720 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes they have answered my questions, just gave it a bump to see if anyone els has pics of thier set up, the more the merrier!


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

Final: 









Building:


----------



## alexislow (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow nice, never thought of using sound deadening foam.


----------

